# Is it ok for a puppy sleep wearing a leash



## priyankumupal

I just got my GSD today and he is a really sweet puppy:wub:. I got an outside kennel made for him and got loads of toys and stuff. The only problem i have is i can't afford to buy a crate as i'm still a student and has already spend most of my money on getting the puppy and building a kennel. i want the puppy to sleep inside the house till he's atleast one year old. 

Is it ok for me to put the leash on him and tie the leash on to a bed leg or something and keep him near my bed at night, so that i can take him out at night for potty training. Is it dangerous to let your puppy wear a leash to sleep? its a pretty clean room with just the bed, a cupboard and a table and chair. Please help me out....i'm confused on how to help my dog without buying a crate. There is no way i can dash out $500 for that. In my country only one place sells crates and they sell at stupid prices like that. 

Thanks for any help on this


----------



## crewchief_chick

what country do you live in? Since you have internet access, a lot of times you can get an online site like petsmart, amazon, or many others, and sometimes the manufacturers themselves to ship a crate.


----------



## priyankumupal

I'm from Sri Lanka. I don't think i can afford to get a crate shipped. as i said before, i'm still a student. Is a crate a must??? isn't a kennel sufficient? This is the first time i'm owning such a big dog. There are some wooden crates which are more cheap, but they seem to hurt the my last dog with splinters.


----------



## Micky

my first 2 dogs were tied to my bed at night, never an issue the leash was long enough that if they jumped down they could get back up again. <this was before I discovered crates !! I would say its ok as they are not supposed to go to the bathroom where they sleep, and I never had a problem with either of them, now with Stella if you bring her into bed all she wants to do is bite and play, so we have some play time and then its the crate at night at least until she can be calm in bed !


----------



## crewchief_chick

a crate from petsmart or a place like that will average between 50 and 100 dollars US. 

i tied a previous dog to our bed while visiting relatives once. I didnt care for it, but it kept her where she should be.


----------



## priyankumupal

seriously $50 to 100, that seems reasonable...i'll try that as soon as i get some extra cash. till then i will use the tied to the bed leg thing...Thanks so much for the advice. i was very worried as people tell that a dog should never wear a leash to sleep etc...it would be very tough for me to manage otherwise. 

@micky
Thanks for the help...i needed to hear from someone who's done it in real life to see how it would turn out.


----------



## crewchief_chick

50-100 is the average price for wire or plastic crates. Just depends on which one you prefer.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

The leash should work fine, hopefully the puppy isn't a chewer!

Just make sure you wake up in the middle of night for a quick run with the puppy outside, then back inside to sleep for the rest of the night. That way there probably won't be any accidents to clean up in the morning.

If you scroll down to the last paragraph on Animal Medical Center of Lawrenceville (click that) it talks about using a leash at night.


----------



## priyankumupal

Thanks so much for this. I was very fearful and i want to build the best possible relationship with the dog while making sure he is safe. I plan to wake up at night till he's big enough to manage his bladder.


----------



## NancyJ

Actually, while I love crate training, I think it can be abused - having the puppy at your side and in your eyes is not a bad thing for the bonding. He can even be tethered to you for parts of the day.


----------



## jakeandrenee

The OP is from Sri Lanka....NO pet stores, crates etc.

I would say use a 20ft leash at night and you should be fine.
I visited your country after the tsunami....it's beautiful there!!!


----------



## DeeMcB

The cheapest XL crate I see on petco.com is $129 (that's the size Ezra is in and he's only 75# - NOT a large GSD). My guess is you will have to double that price to have it shipped to Sri Lanka. If you can find a better deal, great. My guess is you'll have to find a way to make it work with the leash. 

BTW, Ezra sleeps in his leash, in his crate. Just be careful you don't connect it to anywhere that he could hang or choke himself. Sounds like the room is pretty sparse, just get down on your hands and knees and check it out from his viewpoint.


----------



## priyankumupal

jakeandrenee said:


> The OP is from Sri Lanka....NO pet stores, crates etc.
> 
> I would say use a 20ft leash at night and you should be fine.
> I visited your country after the tsunami....it's beautiful there!!!


It is true, there are virtually no pet stores or crates here in Sri Lanka. They recently opened a store named K9 but since its the only business in town they charge crazy prices like $500 for a crate. 

My leash is about 8ft..so i connected two leashes together to make a longer leash , i hope that would work out. I'm trying to buy a flexi leash soon. 

It is very beautiful here, best weather for a dog and as i live very near the beach, i think Corby would enjoy playing there as well. 

BTW who is OP??


----------



## priyankumupal

DeeMcB said:


> The cheapest XL crate I see on petco.com is $129 (that's the size Ezra is in and he's only 75# - NOT a large GSD). My guess is you will have to double that price to have it shipped to Sri Lanka. If you can find a better deal, great. My guess is you'll have to find a way to make it work with the leash.
> 
> BTW, Ezra sleeps in his leash, in his crate. Just be careful you don't connect it to anywhere that he could hang or choke himself. Sounds like the room is pretty sparse, just get down on your hands and knees and check it out from his viewpoint.


Lovely name Ezra...I cleaned up the room just for my puppy. I had a exercise machine which i removed so that he has enough space to move around without getting into trouble. The only problem is, he doesn't seem to sleep too well on the cold floor. I may have to get a small mat for him.


----------



## warpwr

Guide Dogs are puppy trained using a tie-down instead of a crate. It's only like 24 inches long and fastened to an eye-bolt on the floor. The dog will not potty while on one, just like being in a crate.
Guide Dogs even sells them. I'm sure you could make something like it on your own.
Tiedown - $7.99 : Guide Dogs for the Blind
I have used them in the past and am going to switch my new puppy to one soon I'm pretty sure. That way she can be with me in my home office, or with us in the bedroom at night, etc, without hauling the crate all over the house.


----------



## kidkhmer

I think you will find your pup will want to sleep right next to you without having to be tied up ? I would be a little bit worried about the leash getting wrapped around a little neck ! ( and it takes a lot to worry me ! )


----------



## kidkhmer

priyankumupal said:


> It is very beautiful here, best weather for a dog and as i live very near the beach, i think Corby would enjoy playing there as well.


Whereabouts are you ? We are considering buying a holiday house in either Hikkaduwa ( for the surf ) or up in Kandi ( for the mountains ) ! Sri Lanka is a beautiful country !


----------



## selzer

True story.

I sold Dolly. 

Her owner had a trainer.

The trainer told her, "do not leave the dog crated in the kitchen, take it into the bedroom."

So they tethered the puppy over the window over the bed in the daughter's bedroom. 

The daughter allowed the puppy on the bed. 

The puppy got tangled in its leash while jumping on or off of the bed. The puppy was injured and needed to go the vet. They returned the puppy to me. And the puppy is fine now, but I would not go for tethering a puppy at night. 

Options:

How about building a crate like you built the kennel?

Do they have play yard's for babies -- kind of like a six panel baby gate that hooks together, 30 inches tall?

What about a baby gate, and puppy proofing the bed room. 

If you must tether, make sure there is no way for the dog to tangle itself up in the leash. If you are trying to potty train, then you want a short lead, not a 20 foot lead. 

Think about it, most bedrooms are not 20' long. I can just imagine that getting tangled all over the place. A six foot leash will be sufficient to keep the dog in a small enough area so that it does not want to soil that area. 

Good luck.


----------



## selzer

Business idea: purchase a number of crates, then rent them to puppy buyers. When the puppy grows out of the crate, they get their deposit back. Disinfect the crate, and rent it to the next person.


----------



## kidkhmer

I used a cardboard bow for a "crate" for the first month ! Just put a blanket in there and it provides an instant den and gets them accustomed to sleeping in a structure. See here ; http://thephnompen.asia/2010/07/21/karma-comes-around/


----------



## priyankumupal

kidkhmer said:


> I used a cardboard bow for a "crate" for the first month ! Just put a blanket in there and it provides an instant den and gets them accustomed to sleeping in a structure. See here ; Karma comes around | the phnom pen


I know, i'm also trying this idea now. I have an old Christmas gift hamper box which is rather big. So i'm trying to get the puppy to stay in there. but he doesn't seem to like it much. 



selzer said:


> Business idea: purchase a number of crates, then rent them to puppy buyers. When the puppy grows out of the crate, they get their deposit back. Disinfect the crate, and rent it to the next person.


Agreed, just that i don't have the capital and i'm studying full time



selzer said:


> True story.
> 
> I sold Dolly.
> 
> Her owner had a trainer.
> 
> The trainer told her, "do not leave the dog crated in the kitchen, take it into the bedroom."
> 
> So they tethered the puppy over the window over the bed in the daughter's bedroom.
> 
> The daughter allowed the puppy on the bed.
> 
> The puppy got tangled in its leash while jumping on or off of the bed. The puppy was injured and needed to go the vet. They returned the puppy to me. And the puppy is fine now, but I would not go for tethering a puppy at night.
> 
> Options:
> 
> How about building a crate like you built the kennel?
> 
> Do they have play yard's for babies -- kind of like a six panel baby gate that hooks together, 30 inches tall?
> 
> What about a baby gate, and puppy proofing the bed room.
> 
> If you must tether, make sure there is no way for the dog to tangle itself up in the leash. If you are trying to potty train, then you want a short lead, not a 20 foot lead.
> 
> Think about it, most bedrooms are not 20' long. I can just imagine that getting tangled all over the place. A six foot leash will be sufficient to keep the dog in a small enough area so that it does not want to soil that area.
> 
> Good luck.


I am trying to get a guy i know who is good at woodwork to make a crate for me. There is a play yard which my cousins baby used but no space for that in my room. Hopefully i will get the crate by the end of this month. I haven't slept properly in 4 days now cos i wake up every hour to make sure Corby is ok. Thanks for the suggestions



kidkhmer said:


> Whereabouts are you ? We are considering buying a holiday house in either Hikkaduwa ( for the surf ) or up in Kandi ( for the mountains ) ! Sri Lanka is a beautiful country !


It is a beautiful country. I myself live near the beach, mount lavinia. But Hikkaduwa does have far better beaches. Maybe you can look at more clean beaches which are opening up now in the north. Hikkaduwa is pretty populated and not the best of areas for holidaying. Kandy on the other hand, great weather, specially for those of us who live in city. Make sure you talk to the right people cos lots of people are trying to manipulate foreigners when they try to buy holiday homes


----------



## mayapj

I followed the Monks of New Skete's how to raise a puppy book since they have bred GSDs forever. They tether to the bed with a 6ft lead. I did that as well, but didn't have to for too long before she was house trained enough to sleep through the night. She moved up to her plastic crate on her own. She actually opens the door and puts herself to bed now.

Try The Paws - Great Products for Your Dog at Everday Low Prices. If you email them, they may give you a good discount to make up for part of the shipping.


----------



## krystyne73

I always kept my puppy in the bathroom with a gate or some type of short height wood that I could climb over but the puppy could not when I was on a fixed income. I only started crating my pup once they were old enough to not like staying in the bathroom.


----------



## Larien

selzer said:


> Business idea: purchase a number of crates, then rent them to puppy buyers. When the puppy grows out of the crate, they get their deposit back. Disinfect the crate, and rent it to the next person.


Haha I like that!


----------



## priyankumupal

mayapj said:


> I followed the Monks of New Skete's how to raise a puppy book since they have bred GSDs forever. They tether to the bed with a 6ft lead. I did that as well, but didn't have to for too long before she was house trained enough to sleep through the night. She moved up to her plastic crate at Everday Low Prices[/url]. If you email them, they may give you a good discount to make up for part of the shipping.


Thanks so the link. I will check it out.


----------



## Pedrooo

*Warning Warning Warning Warning Warning Warning Warning Warning Warning*
*, a friend of mine made his dog sleep while the leesh is on his neck he woke up in the morning and seen his dog choked and the leash wrapped around his neck. Be carefull because the dog will spin and walk around to try to get away.*
*Pedrooo*


----------

